# A Question on Box Hinges



## tpmwoodworker (Feb 8, 2015)

Greetings fellow lumberjocks,

I apologize if this is not technically a joinery question. But it's as close as I could figure among the different forums.

I've been working on improving my joinery skills by making a series of wooden boxes with dovetails. And I'm planning on making my next projects with hinges recessed on the inside of the inside of the box rather than just screwed in on the outside on the back.

My problem is that I buy all my hardware and accessories online. And while I have the skills to cut the recesses, I'm not sure which hinges to buy that are made specifically for this as opposed to what I described as on the outside/back.

For instance, I've looked at these two on Rockler but I don't know if they're different in terms of what I'm doing or if it doesn't really matter which of these kinds of simple hinges I buy to do what I'm describing.

http://www.rockler.com/brusso-solid-brass-small-box-stop-hinges

http://www.rockler.com/narrow-miniature-solid-brass-hinges-with-non-removable-pin-polished-brass-finish-smallest-to-largest

Any pointers on this front I'd be really grateful for. I'm just hoping not to order online and finally get them and then realize I've bought a kind that won't work for what I'm trying to do.

Thanks, all.

Josh


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Either of those two hinges could potentially work for your project.

The differences:

The first one is a Brusso hinge--a top-quality US-made hinge. That model is also a "stopped" hinge, so it prevents the box lid from opening past about 95 degrees.

The second is a more standard butt hinge--no stop, and probably not as precisely made (i.e. it will have more slop).


----------



## tpmwoodworker (Feb 8, 2015)

Okay, this is very helpful and what I thought but I haven't been able to find any confirmation. The quality difference I understand. At this point, I don't think my skills merit the 30 bucks for the Brusso. And I'm not sure my wallet is up to the challenge either. The stop I don't think I want/need. So basically it sounds like either of these hinges could be mounted in either of the ways I describe about. Just a matter of cutting the recesses appropriately?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Both should be mortised in. The Brusso is a much nicer hinge. But, if the budget doesn't allow it, the other will work as well. It's just thinner and stamped rather than machined like the Brusso ones.


----------



## Jimarco (May 15, 2015)

Josh, if you are going for the non-Brusso hinges, Rockler has some inexpensive stop hinges that will save you from adding a chain to keep the lid open. http://www.rockler.com/brass-plated-small-box-stop-hinge There is also a Piano Hinge 8" http://www.rockler.com/105-degree-stop-hinge-8-inch that comes in different finishes.

Lowes carries a variety of small/minature brass box hinges in different sizes. They are not stop hinges but do well. http://www.lowes.com/pd_311939-1277-890293_0Z1z1407o__?productId=3355480&Ns=p_product_price|0&pl=1&Ntt=hinges

When recessing/mortising for the hinge, you can take out the total depth of the hinge from the bottom meaning the top of box. This would leave the bottom of the lid with a non recessed/mortised hinge screwed to it and laying flat. The top of the backside of the box holds the entire hinge in its recess.

Hinges are always a challenge for me and a big help/must have is the self-centering bitshttp://www.rockler.com/rockler-insty-drive-self-centering-bits. Even at the non-sale price, they are worth every penny!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Josh, take a look at these hinges from Horton Brasses. They are good quality and reasonably priced. I used them on this box. HTH


----------

